# Nica Libre Exclusivo Cigar Review - Nice mild maduro.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A good looker,box pressed with dark wrapper.Firm cut on the cap,Lit well,,I did experience some wrapper uncurling,but it did not affect the draw or...

Read the full review here: Nica Libre Exclusivo Cigar Review - Nice mild maduro.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Agree with you...this is a good cigar that mimics the Padron right down to the band but it's not a Padron but rather a cigar that is understated and has "some" characteristics of the great Padron.


----------



## Stevebro (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd agree as well. As a newbie I'm no expert on flavors yet (I know what I like, that's about it), but really enjoyed this one in the toro size. 

I will say I smoke almost exclusively lower-priced cigars and this one stands out as a rare aesthetically pleasing lower-priced maduro. I'm keeping one in my humidor specifically should my father-in-law ever take me up on my "Can I offer you a cigar?" offer, so I can give him something with a decent look to it.


----------

